
Emails Contradict Administration Claims on Guardian Laptop Destruction - sp332
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/07/11/newly-obtained-emails-contradict-administration-claims-guardian-laptop-destruction/
======
dan_bk
And it's still bizarre the gov't put so much emphasis on that event, given the
fact that they must have known that the destroyed data was never the only
existing copy.

The only reasonable explanation for this seems to be a strategy of
intimidation.

~~~
AJ007
An exercise in censorship & compliance, applicable only to the UK.

------
suprgeek
"...They were thus celebrating something that imposed no impediment whatsoever
on disclosure of these materials. As usual for the U.S. and U.K. security
services, then, their behavior was as inept as it was thuggish."

So not only are they ready to pretty much break any laws they choose, for good
measure they use thuggish intimidation as well, all the while being inept.

Lovely

------
opendais
Yep, we need more transparency and more backups of data
apparently...preferably in multiple jurisdictions.

Silencing people never works in the long run, it sucks for the people that get
trampled in the process tho.

------
yanowitz
My favorite part was pointing out the government redacts metadata in FOIA
releases, _on privacy grounds_.

But our metadata has no protection.

